# Some "new guy" tips



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey,
I'm new to these forums and I'd like to learn to snowboard. I have a few friends who went snowboarding this winter (they had to take lessons since they had never done it before). I couldn't go with them because I couldn't get vacation from work due to a bad timing but they said they had a blast and told me to go with them next year.
Of course I want to go with them next time. I love the snow and the cold and I'd like to learn snowboarding because it sounds like a lot of fun.

While I know you probably heard the "is it hard to learn snowboarding?" question a thousand times, my questions are at least a bit more specific.
-I heard snowboarding is harder for tall people. I'm in fact quite tall... is there any truth in this?
-I'm not very supple. Is that going to be a huge problem?
-Assuming I just want to do basic snowboarding at the beginning and not some crazy tricks or anything, do you have to be a crazy daredevil to snowboard?
-Are there any excercices that can help me get used to the stress that is put on the muscles used during snowboarding?
That's all I can think of. I hope you can give me some advice.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

No to all but the last.

Sit ups, wall sits, squats, leg presses, lunges, basically anything that focus on core or legs. If you're not a couch potato, you probably won't need to work out and still be successful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Grizz said:


> No to all but the last.
> 
> Sit ups, wall sits, squats, leg presses, lunges, basically anything that focus on core or legs. If you're not a couch potato, you probably won't need to work out and still be successful.


I think i'm much too nervous to be a couch potato  
if I don't get a dose of sport every week, I turn crazy. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> Hey,
> I'm new to these forums and I'd like to learn to snowboard. I have a few friends who went snowboarding this winter (they had to take lessons since they had never done it before). I couldn't go with them because I couldn't get vacation from work due to a bad timing but they said they had a blast and told me to go with them next year.
> Of course I want to go with them next time. I love the snow and the cold and I'd like to learn snowboarding because it sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> ...



Just like Grizz said, "no" to all but the last.

I'd add to his list of exercises: jumping rope. I do about 800-1,000 reps with the rope a few times a week. This really works your calves and that's a muscle that you use _a lot_ when you're snowboarding, and builds some ankle strength and a bit of balance. You'll also want to work on some core exercises. If you've never worked out your abs, you're going to be in for a surprise the day after you learn how to snowboard. Tricep dips also help condition your arms and shoulders for the repetitive motion of lifting yourself off the ground after every time you strap on your board.

My advice to aspiring beginners is always: "Take a lesson!" And no, your friends/girlfriend/wife/husband/boyfriend/etc. is _not_ qualified to teach you  Just because someone knows _how_ to snowboard does not mean that they know how to teach you! Most people can get by with a single lesson, they'll teach you the very basics of board control and what-not. From there, it's just a matter of practice-practice-practice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I was certainly planning to take lessons from a real instructor because these people have the needed techniques to properly teach this sport.
Again, thanks for the tips. I'm already doing chin-ups, squats and dips several times per week just for overall fitness, but I think I'm gonna add your suggestions to it.

I have the advantage that I have loads of time to prepare now since we're probably only going to snowboard next winter.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

In addition to doing a lot of squats and leg exercises at the gym, i built myself an indo board. It's basicly a plank on a cylinder and you just work on balancing on it. You can buy them online for around $100 bucks, but you can easily make them yourself as well.

I was lucky enough to have an extra longboard deck i wasn't using (a good stiff one, the trend in longboards now is to make them flexy, i love my dervish, but i don't think it would work well as an indo board) then i just got a section of 4" pvc pipe from the hardware store to balance on.

You can also use a 2 liter bottle filled with water. I tried it, but couldn't shake the feeling that it was going to burst all over. 

It helps build balance and a sense of weight distribution across your feet. When you get good enough to stay up easily start doing squats on it. it really works your legs out as well as forcing you to balance.


----------

